# Eco safe hose fitting



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

I seem to have managed to lose the hose fitting to clean my eco safe toilet system. Anyone have any advice on making one of these with parts from the hardware store? Or know where I can buy just this part? Cascade sells them on their website but they're out of stock. Situation is fairly urgent. Thanks!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Check Down River Equipment.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Threads are almost certainly standard size. You would just need a male hose barb and a hose clamp to make it work.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually the hose fitting on (my) eco-safe is 3/4 female hose thread (FHT) to a 1/4"male pipe thread ( MPT). Don't think you can buy a commercial substitute as a single fitting but should be able to rig up a substitute using several standard fitting. 3/4 FHT x 3/4 MPT + 3/4 x 1/4 bell reducer + 1/4 nipple. Or something similar


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

Call Mike at Pacific River Supply, he makes the Eco Safe now. I'm sure he has spare parts, is great to deal with and ships quick.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Check DRE!

Please let us know if you achieve a resolution. Parts are hard to come buy. 
Thanks.


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

GeoRon said:


> Check DRE!
> 
> Please let us know if you achieve a resolution. Parts are hard to come buy.
> Thanks.


I was in there the other day and noticed that they had them and the other little EcoSafe parts for sale individually and made a mental note for when I inevitably lose one of them! I have not seen them for sale individually before. Then again, I've never looked.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wear a tyvek suit? Only go boating where they have scat machines? Learn to hold your nose and clean out a groover the old fashioned way?

But I'd go to DRE for that precious little plastic doohicky...

-AH


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Joedills said:


> I seem to have managed to lose the hose fitting to clean my eco safe toilet system. Anyone have any advice on making one of these with parts from the hardware store? Or know where I can buy just this part? Cascade sells them on their website but they're out of stock. Situation is fairly urgent. Thanks!


Hi Joe (if that's really your name said giggling of course) we do have those fittings in stock they just aren't on our website, if you want to give us a call we will get you taken care of! Happy 4th! Kindly, Renee 800-223-7238


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m sure you can rig up something from Tractor Supply if it’s really an emergency.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Plumbing joy*



jgrebe said:


> Actually the hose fitting on (my) eco-safe is 3/4 female hose thread (FHT) to a 1/4"male pipe thread ( MPT). Don't think you can buy a commercial substitute as a single fitting but should be able to rig up a substitute using several standard fitting. 3/4 FHT x 3/4 MPT + 3/4 x 1/4 bell reducer + 1/4 nipple. Or something similar



I have the same groover and I know the piece you mean. I second this response, a female hose to 3/4 female NPT adapter, then a 3/4 to 1/4 bushing, then a 1/4 NPT nipple would do it. The bushing would provide a place to grab with a wrench or pliers to thread it into the toilet cap, if needed.


----------

